# Anyone want their own darkroom?



## sandnsnow24 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm selling my darkroom right now to help pay for my tuition up here at WWU in Bellingham.  If anyone wants or knows anyone that wants their own COMPLETE darkroom w/ Besler 23c enlarger and EVERYTHING including a 7' table bath shoot my an email at sandnsnow24@yahoo.com.  prefferably anywhere in Washington state so we can meet since shipping is out of the question.  I'm selling it for $750 for everything.  Also any questions please send me an email!!!  (not a pm on the forum I'll be honest i rarely check the site....)

~Scott
sandnsnow24@yahoo.com


----------



## usayit (Feb 20, 2006)

Might get a better response in the classsifieds...
oo... a double post in two forums...


----------



## sandnsnow24 (Feb 21, 2006)

figured a double post once wont pull much of the bandwidth or take up to much on the database.....but i'll get a little more viewing..... hasn't realy paid off yet i really want to sell it I need to pay tuition!


----------

